# Chess Checkerboard



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Chess Board

I am about to try and build a Chess Board. I would like it to in-laid and have the woods to of different colors, but not more than two. I think I want it to be built on a table top. However because I like to look down at the board when playing, I do not want it to be at a normal table top or desk top. Shorter like at knee level. 24- to -26inches I think.


I have seen a few plans and such, but still not exactly what I am looking for. 

Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tagwatts1 said:


> Chess Board
> 
> I am about to try and build a Chess Board. I would like it to in-laid and have the woods to of different colors, but not more than two. I think I want it to be built on a table top. However because I like to look down at the board when playing, I do not want it to be at a normal table top or desk top. Shorter like at knee level. 24- to -26inches I think.
> 
> ...


Seems there are not too many chess fans on the forum......

Can you adapt the plans that you have seen to suit your requirements??

Light and dark contrasting woods for the board?

Look at the chess board and the table as two separate items?

http://shawnwaite.com/chessbrd/


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I gotta agree with James....tough crowd when it comes to chess/checkers....

Frank.... I'm in the middle of making a chess table myself for a friend. I decided to go with an octagonal top. Kinda working on keeping with the "8's" thing. (board is 8x8, 8 pawns, 8 court pieces etc....) The board itself is maple and paduke also known as blood rosewood, which is what his pieces are made of. The table top is done in walnut burl. 2 drawers, 1 each for each side, Table is approx. 5" thick..25" wide. Drawer fronts will have 3 faces. 1 full section and 2 halfs of the diagonal, All done in walnut. the plan is to do the edging and table sides in american holly line and berry work....The height of the table will be 27"s per his request. The chess board will stand proud of the table top by about 3/32's, then I plan of trimming the edges..... 

Right now, I'm on the fence with whether to go with a pedestal style or 4 legs....Kinda leaning towards 8 seperate 1" pieces tied into a platform then cross legs to balance it out...

As you can tell, there are alot of things to consider, and even more ways to go about it!!! Were I you, I'd just do alot of browsing,,,find a few designs you like and then go with it from there. If you are relatively new to woodworking, perhaps a Shaker design or s straight forward country style...etc.. Stay with basic joinery, simple angles etc. for a first try. 

When the questions start popping up,,, just ask away...chess may not be a big thing in here, but 1 or 2 of these folks know a thing or 2 about woodworking ..

enjoy the build...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

First, let me say, I apprciate your advice. Also, think I will build it on just 4 legs. AS a player I like the idea of being able to slide up to the table and look down on the board. So anything out of the norm of 4 legs can be a distraction when playing. I want this to be a nice piece of work, but I want it to be very simple. This is a playing board to used often.


----------

